# Noma F2914 Will Not move



## hodag_ (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a 20 yr old Noma 10hp F2914. It will not move anymore. I had it to the repair shop. Got it home, and it moved for one hour then stopped again. The repair shop guy is old and very slow. I must fix this ASAP.

I have dropped the botton and notice the drive lever is loose on the shaft, that moves the plate up into the drive wheel. This part MUR-579941E701MA the *LEVER ASSEMBLYTRACT CLU *is shown on the shaft but I do not see any parts that hold it on there. Is it welding on the shaft? this lever is just hanging there. If it was attached somehow to the shaft I am sure this is what moves the shaft up into the rubber wheel to get it moving. 

Nothing is posted on youtube to fix this. I replace the rubber wheel thinking it was that again. Nothing. HELP, 9 inches on the way tomorrow!!!!! and all i have is a toro snowpup!!!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

a few picture would be a huge help. most machines are similar on how they work but the mechanism is almost always different. on most the friction wheel moves and plate stays put.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Take a look at this one. Don't know if it's your problem, but maybe one of his other videos will help. He's got a bunch of them.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if the part in this picture is your part (its an actual pic, not a drawing) it should all be solid and none of the parts should "hang" or move freely. in the picture it looks like it is welded.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...erPart=&pop=flush&prst=0&shdPart=579941E701MA

if you zoom in you can see the welds


if the link does not work, go to searspartsdirect.com and put 579941E701MA in the search under part number


----------



## hodag_ (Feb 27, 2012)

TD5771 is dead on. that is the part that is broken on mine. The lever (I circled it) has somehow broken free and dances up and down the shaft. I hope you are correct on that being welded on. Oh ya, can I weld it back together? Thanks.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Broken part*



hodag_ said:


> TD5771 is dead on. that is the part that is broken on mine. The lever (I circled it) has somehow broken free and dances up and down the shaft. I hope you are correct on that being welded on. Oh ya, can I weld it back together? Thanks.


Long as you can get it back in the 'original' position, I don't see why you couldn't weld it back where it's supposed to be. 
Watch any place it fits a bushing or opening so you don't build up weld in that area, otherwise it looks pretty straight forward to me but then again I don't have the machine to look at so look it over first.


----------



## hodag_ (Feb 27, 2012)

You were correct. Took it apart last night and welded it back up to the spot it needed to be and it works great again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fantastic! Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fixed*



hodag_ said:


> You were correct. Took it apart last night and welded it back up to the spot it needed to be and it works great again. Thanks everyone.


Makes you feel pretty good, doesn't it. The more you know about your machine the easier it is to take care of it and it take care of you 

Congrats on getting it fixed.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work


----------

